
Silicon Valley Struggles to Add Conservatives to Its Ranks - bkohlmann
https://www.wsj.com/articles/silicon-valley-struggles-to-add-conservatives-to-its-ranks-1512136801?mod=e2fb
======
jrnichols
Silicon Valley has made it abundantly clear that they don't want conservatives
in its ranks.

